# Help with a band name?



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Me and my friend need to choose from four names.
1. Sleeping among the dead
2. Side Effects Include...
3. Kill The Antichrist 
or 4. A Truce With The Dead

Were probably gonna sound something like Comeback Kid, As I Lay Dying and The Blood brothers rolled into one if that helps....


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Just my $0.02..

Why not shorten the name to somethin a little punchier like:

1. The Dead (or The Undead)
2. Side Effects
3. Kill
4. The Dead (or Truce)

All pretty good names, and honestly I would have to hear you to comment further...you really sound like you guys are positively motivated. Just don't throw yourself under the wheel of a bus, okay? :food-smiley-004:


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*mockingbird*

Actually,

Thinking about your band name three a little further...

You might consider "mockingbird" as a name for your band. Its a great novel, play and movie from back in the day that probably hasn't been used as a name for a band before. Google mockingbird to see where I am coming from.

I always thought I should like to name my daughter "scout" but the woman I am with already has two beautiful girls with fine names. I see a nick-name scout coming on for the youngest...

cheers (again),


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I like Truce with the Dead......sounds like Romero,s next installment!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

..."anne coulter's undies" works for me.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> Just my $0.02..
> 
> Why not shorten the name to somethin a little punchier like:
> 
> ...


My first band was called Side Effects.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

just went through the same dilema, we have been sort of a host band for open mikes at a pub here and someone asked us what our name was. Well the drummer pipes up "tongue & groove" his day job is flooring..... we went with it. The other option was "off the wall" wasn't keen on that one...


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

*Dats It*

How bout Rising Dead? It would make quite the theme for live shows! I don't know....Just felt like putting my 2 cents in for a change! or you can can go with Rosie Cheeks....hehe kidding!


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

*Dats It II*

How bout Rising UnDead! aha! I like that one!


----------



## Vassago (Oct 15, 2006)

I kinda like Truce with the Dead myself.


----------

